# GA puts up $1000 reward



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I was wondering which state would be the first with the reward idea. Should Michigan follow this example? $1000 is minimal if it was ever distributed to an informer. Chances are the intimidation of a reward would serve the purpose of halting illegal importation of deer. 

$1,000 Reward 
For information leading to the arrest of anyone transporting deer illegally into the state of Georgia.

http://www.gon.com/cash902.html


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I think this is a great idea. Enforcement is a very necessary element, and I think that any means to aid in prosecution of those who endanger the health of the herd should be used.

Unfortunately these kind of measures take place after the fact, and potentially the damage could have been done already.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Maybe we could use the same reward for illegal baits. Catch your neighbor with more than two gallons of bait in the woods, win $1,000.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Get a reward for turning in people hunting around apple trees corn fields and ponds too


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Robert W.- that might be a little to extreme! LOL

Bob S.- I wont see a reward, but I am going to rain on a guys parade inside DMU 001, I have sat by for the last couple of years...but have had enough. I will be passing the GPS coordinates on to the local CO when he starts piling up a couple truckloads of carrots this year!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Good job NEMichsportsman, we shouldn`t ignore those who continue to give the sportsmen and women of Michigan a black eye.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I think the baiting issue isn't really that big of a deal but I'm no expert in the matter so I will stay out of it.


----------

